# Interested in a Hedgehog Convention?!?



## MeAndToby (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey all! 
Are you interested in gathering with hedgehogs and hedgehog owners from all across the United States?
Imagine a fantastic event where you can meet and greet other passionate hedgehog owners while browsing new cages, toys, breeders, treats and all other manner of hedgehog accessories! Costume contests, live music and seminars from hedgehog experts are on the dream list, too! We're considering making "Hedgehog Fest" a reality!
You can help. Before we can set this Festival in motion, we simply need to know how many of you awesome hedgehog people are possibly interested in attending an event like this.

Please sign the petition to help turn "Hedgehog Fest" into a dream come true!

https://www.change.org/p/melody-dun...ents_action_panel_wrapper&utm_medium=copylink


----------



## life on the hedge (Sep 16, 2016)

When and where are you planning this event? we are also going to the rocky mountain hedgehog show October 7-9.


----------

